# The Bass are spawning



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

At least where I am.

I just landed in Orlando this afternoon for a week of work not play. As I rode the tram from one terminal to the main terminal we crossed a lake, pond, whatever of about 5 acres that is on the airport property. It was easy to see the beds and even some bass cruising the shallows.

I wish I had time to fish.

Kim


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

ha ha ha I was just about to call you a liar and tell ya there is still ice on here. I bet ya wish you could have gotten out and cast a line. Have fun working. lol

bill


----------

